# Identify a revolver



## ampedrosa (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi

I found this in my grandfather's attic

To be honest i don't even know if it's a real gun or not.

It's very small, i think i have normal sized hands but it's too small for me. I don't have the exact measurements but it's around 5 inches in length (13 cm).

I can't find any serial, any name inscribed, nothing that identifies it. All it has is, in several pieces, the number "13" branded.

Anyone knows what this is?

Pic1
Pic2

Thanks for your help
If you have any question that maybe helps you identify it ask away


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting, but I don't have a clue as to it's make or history. 

There are several members of this forum that most likely will be of more help.


----------



## hammer1 (Oct 7, 2013)

It apears to be a british tranter, bicycle gun.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Is it a blank .....starter pistol or a toy?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We need to know the following:
1. Is all of its metal magnetic, or just some of it?
2. What is the inside diameter of the hole through its barrel, and does it go all the way through?
3. Is there rifling (lengthwise, spiral grooves) in its barrel?
4. What is the inside diameter of the chambers (lengthwise holes) through its cylinder?
5. When you (carefully) remove its grips, are there any markings underneath?


----------



## ampedrosa (Jan 3, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> We need to know the following:





> 1. Is all of its metal magnetic, or just some of it?


It's all Magnetic



> 2. What is the inside diameter of the hole through its barrel, and does it go all the way through?


The barrel hole is around 6mm / 0.23" all the way



> 3. Is there rifling (lengthwise, spiral grooves) in its barrel?


Seems to be some kind of markings, too rusty to be sure, check photo below



> 4. What is the inside diameter of the chambers (lengthwise holes) through its cylinder?


The chambers are around 5.5mm / 0.22"



> 5. When you (carefully) remove its grips, are there any markings underneath?


Couldn't remove the grip

I took some measurements:
measure

Took a photo of the marks inside the barrel:
marks

And a photo of the firing mechanism:
firing

Thank you very much for your time


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Any background info on your grandfather? Was he a veteran of WWII, more specifically ground forces in Germany? It

looks of European make early 1900's, 32 ACP perhaps. That hammer looks of the German, Belgium type.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I believe it to be a British Bull Dog clone of some sort. Many Country's, Belgium in particular, made many clones of varying calibers/chambers and many had no markings, likewise you generally find them in your grandfather's stuff(see link 1).

1. Gunwriters' Questions and Answers, Part 14.

British Bull Dog revolver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

http://www.guns.com/2013/04/22/british-bulldog-pocket-revolvers/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I believe that *denner* is correct: Your revolver is a Belgian-made "British Bulldog," double-action, in some sort of "velo-dog" caliber.
That is, it was intended to be carried in the pocket or purse for self-protection, but it fires a small-diameter bullet out of a weakly-loaded case.
I can't absolutely tell from the photos, but it seems to be made for a center-fire cartridge in the 6mm/.25 caliber range. Many of those cartridges were called "velo-dog" because they were intended for use by bicyclists ("velo-") against unpleasant dogs ("-dog").

I cannot tell if the barrel was ever rifled, because there's just too much rust, but it is more likely than not that it was.

It was a cheap gun. It probably has little collector's value.
If you have any record of its history in your family, it is more valuable as a family object than it is as an antique gun.


----------

